# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  The Saga of Jorunn - A WFRP2e Solo Experience (OOC)

## MrAbdiel

Welcome to the OOC thread for *The Saga of Jorunn - A WFRP2e Solo Experience*. Please post your character sheet here, so we can get into the Prologue: 5 Marks.

The IC thread doesn't exist yet; but I'll edit it in, when it does.

----------


## MrAbdiel

I am reserving this post, and the next one, for logging game information for easy reference by edit.

----------


## MrAbdiel

(As above!)

----------


## bramblefoot

here you go

WS: 42 | 57
BS: 39
Strength: 37 | 47
Toughness: 37 |47
Agility 43
Intelligence 37
Willpower: 40 |50
Fellowship 36

Fate 2/2
Wounds 14/14
Attacks 2/2

Skills: 
animal care
CK (norsca) +10
CK: strategy and tactics
Consume alcohol
Dodge blow
Gossip
Intimidate
Perception
Performer: (storyteller)
search
Speak language (reikspiel)
Speak language (norse)
Speak language (tilean)
Swim



Talents
Coolheaded
Frenzy
Menacing
Quick draw
Specialist weapon group (two handed)
night vision,
Resistance to magic
Mark of the shield: The first fate point you spend in a day to reroll a failed parry check causes the re-roll to gain a +20% bonus.
Mark of the ice bear: Mark of the Ice Bear: If your head is fully visible, you unnerve people as if you possessed the Unsettling talent.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Awesome.  Well, let's get this character polished and ready to go.  You asked a couple of questions I never got around to answering, but I'll do that now!

First, I think your BS is 25+14=39, not 37.
Your intelligence is 25+12=37, not 27.
Your WP is 25+10=35, not 40.  Oh, but you have coolheaded, so you added that.  No worries!
And your base Fellowship is indeed 25+6=31, but you are entitled to a Shallya's mercy to bring that to a 36.  You also can use a Ranald's Gamble to reroll one stat, but.. honestly this is just about the best set of stats I've ever seen so I wouldn't risk it.

You also have the Inured to Chaos talent and only one Random one, for being Norscan; you can choose if you would prefer the Cool-Headed or Excellent Vision talents that you rolled.

The 87 you rolled means... something interesting that will happen in your prologue.  Don't even worry about it now. :D

Edit:

Also, with a little look at your skills, I think you start with CK: Norsca and SL: Norse both from Berserker and being Norse.  Typically you just get +10% to each.  I'm inclined to let you know Riekspiel (you already have it on your sheet I think) instead of +10 to Norse; but I don't think I can justify Common Knowledge of the Empire just yet; so that'll be a +10 to CK: Norse instead.  Did you take Speak Language: Tilean from Mercenary?

Edit: It would help for the future if you can track what you do purchase from which career, actually.  You can sort it how you like - a spoiler box with purchases taken from Mercenary, and then a new one for the next career you go into, for example!

----------


## bramblefoot

i picked up dodge blow, speak language (tilean), and +1 attacks

i will also keep coolheaded

----------


## bramblefoot

one more question: would you suggest the shield or the great weapon?

----------


## MrAbdiel

The shield.  Its just hard to look past the free party for dual wielding you get when going shield and hand weapon.  Impact from the great weapon is good, but free parry is where its at.  Especially since, with a base two attacks, youre likely to spend all day using the Swift Attack action to take two swings, and not a half action to swing and another half to parry stance.

No wrong answers, but shield is the classically chosen answer.  On the other hand, a shield is cheaper; so if you wanted both, you could buy a shield with 10gc, and take the 20gc two hander for free!

----------


## bramblefoot

i will pick up the shield

----------


## MrAbdiel

Great choice.  Alright, soon Ill post a thing.  You saw the other thread, so you know what kind of prologue Im looking for; but as always dont feel a need to write a novel about anything if you dont want to.  Shorty, punchy and evocative is as good as long, dramatic and prosaic.  Itll take you from childhood to the situation where you are a merc, and hopefully give you some memorable touchstones for the character on the way.

Working today and tomorrow so I should have something by Wednesday.

----------


## bramblefoot

aye aye captain

----------


## bramblefoot

soooooooooo,

any idea when my opening post comes out? im not rushing you, im just interested in knowing

----------


## MrAbdiel

I hear ya, bud.  Hoping to get it done tonight.  I'm keen too!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Posted again.  It's viking prom!  Or, you know; a horrible sacrificial ritual and feast.  The point is, it's an important social occasion for these raiding tribes.  How will Jorunn spend his time there, I wonder?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, and if you would be so kind, can you roll me three separate D10's?

----------


## bramblefoot

i had an idea where we catch a giant demon fish

(3d10)[*6*][*3*][*1*](10)

----------


## MrAbdiel

Absolute bro.

Don't worry about those D10's, I'll take care of them.  You just worry about your next post.

Hehehehe..




Heheheheh...





Hehehe...

----------


## bramblefoot

> Absolute bro.
> 
> Don't worry about those D10's, I'll take care of them.  You just worry about your next post.
> 
> Hehehehe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



to quote han solo. *"i have a bad feeling about this"*

----------


## bramblefoot

pls gib infravision mutation

----------


## bramblefoot

i await what happens next!

----------


## bramblefoot

may i say that i personally hate it when my equipment is taken from me. never do it again, yah?

----------


## MrAbdiel

I mean, Ill do it if the story calls for it.  But you dont need to have an elevated fear Ill be conspiring to take it away from you all the time.  Its a prologue!  Its setting the stage for the primary challenge youre going to encounter - material deprivation - which you may never encounter again.  So Im sorry you found it frustrating; but I hope youll find, in retrospect, it was good.

----------


## bramblefoot

> I mean, Ill do it if the story calls for it.  But you dont need to have an elevated fear Ill be conspiring to take it away from you all the time.  Its a prologue!  Its setting the stage for the primary challenge youre going to encounter - material deprivation - which you may never encounter again.  So Im sorry you found it frustrating; but I hope youll find, in retrospect, it was good.


i had some time to consider, and i will grudgingly lose my kit

----------


## bramblefoot

dice rolling

toughness tests under 67

(2d100)[*58*][*35*](93)

perception test under 24

(1d100)[*42*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Tag, you're up!  Initiative roll first.  You've put down one of three men without even a struggle, but the other two might make a meal of it!

----------


## bramblefoot

swift attack on the hunter

(2d100)[*19*][*30*](49)

(1d10+4)[*13*]
(1d10+4)[*12*]

(1d10+4)[*5*]
(1d10+4)[*14*]

thought the axe had impact, so ignore the bottom 2

----------


## MrAbdiel

> swift attack on the hunter
> 
> [roll0]
> 
> [roll1]
> [roll2]
> 
> [roll3]
> [roll4]
> ...


Those are some nice rolls!  A couple of things:

You'd have to spend a half-action to move to the axe.  That'd leave you only a half action to attack, which would be a standard attack, one swing.  Swift Attack, which allows you to attack as many times as you have Attacks, is a Full Round Action.  But you COULD do Gimgroth's favorite trick, and spend a temporary fate point to gain an extra half action - use that to move, then the full action to attack twice right away!

And no sweat about the axe!  Lots of players gravitate to the Best Axe because impact is so awesome.  It's so good it makes the Best Axe almost indisputably the best weapon in the game - it's only one point less damage than a Best Great Axe, which costs TWICE as much and is slow and tiring!  Great Weapons in WFRP kind of suck; I think they need some manner of buff, honestly.  But that's for thinking about later!

Did you want to use a temp fate point to get both those attacks, or just one?

And roll me a d100!

----------


## bramblefoot

i will burn a temp fate point

(1d100)[*6*]

also, shouldnt these guys have to deal with my unsettling talent as my head is uncovered

----------


## MrAbdiel

That is a good point - (1d100)[*18*] to see how unsettled this guy is though, as you can see, he's quite unsettled.

Hmm. It's pretty close to a foregone conclusion, you just chainsawed through the first two; but given how touch and go a fight with no armor at all can be, I want to game this last exchange out just to see if he gets any licks in to make your life more compliated.

Can you give me a charge attack at plus then, then two rounds of swift attacks?  I'll roll his attacks and see if he manages to jab you with a tent peg, but I'm sure he won't last more than two rounds.

----------


## bramblefoot

charge attack

(1d100)[*19*]

(1d10+4)[*5*]

dodge and parry
(1d100)[*59*]
(1d100)[*8*]

swift attacks

(2d100)[*82*][*34*](116)

(1d10+4)[*13*]
(1d10+4)[*14*]

dodge and parry
(1d100)[*4*]
(1d100)[*9*]

(2d100)[*76*][*75*](151)

(1d10+4)[*5*]
(1d10+4)[*9*]

dodge and parry
(1d100)[*66*]
(1d100)[*1*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Yeah, he's not surviving long!  Lol.  His desperate swing with an improvised weapon: (1d100)[*34*] for (1d10-1)[*9*].

Oh!  And I know you were following the other solo one for a while, so I don't know if you saw it; but basically, if I have a few rolls I'll do them in the thread; but if we're doing a giant combat with 10 civilians and 2 dogs versus a troll, or ten-a-side brawls, where there's 40+ rolls to punch through a turn, I do them in my little secret roller over here.  If it's critical or dramatic, like a duel, I'll put everything in the OOC, but a lot of the process rolls I do off-site.  I try to keep a noted log of them to screenshot.

In this case, with this one chump left and that second round offering him a Fury of the Dark Gods... I think he's toast.

----------


## MrAbdiel

...That might be a hit for a fury of his own.  Hrm.  Let me quickly determine if his WS is good enough that we have to chase it.

(2d20+15)[*49*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Woops, d20's, lol. (2d10+15)[*29*].  Okay no, that's a big whiff.  Haha.  I'll assume in future as well that when you dodge and parry, you'll be doing the one with the highest chance of success first; in this case, it would have been a parry that only would have failed because of the -5 from the poor weapon, and I was going to recommend you fate point it to reroll (with +20 from mark of the shield).  But fortunately this guy sucks, and you moider him.

----------


## bramblefoot

im gonna spend the 100 xp on animal care for a better chance of taming the wolf

----------


## MrAbdiel

Good choice.

Mercenary is an awesome career; I love these ones with all the option A or B choices which you can spend twice as long in to pick up both, because I love to make my characters all-rounders.  Peasant and Vagabond are other good ones for that, too.

----------


## bramblefoot

two questions and a statement: am i surprised, how tough do these guys look, and i feel like im in danger

----------


## MrAbdiel

Fine questions and accurate statement!

1. You are not surprised; though two of them do precede you in initiative, so that's unfortunate!  The important part is they get no special bonuses to hit you; they were just able to get this close before you noticed them, on account of that poor perception roll.

2.  The skeleton-mutant looks fragile; the crystal skinned assailant looks hard, but breakable; and the javelineer... looks like a normal, if crazy-eyed and wild northman; though he's putting on this ambush, so he must have something going for him.

Statement:   :)

Also: It's a dangerous world, so walking around with your shield out seems fine to me.  That'll give the javelineer a penalty to hit you with his upcoming throw.  But as for a free parry, you'll need to have your hand filled with a weapon for that. The free parry comes from the dual wielding rules, that require you to have a certain combination of weapons at hand, most commonly hand weapon and shield.  So that parry won't become available until your turn when you quickdraw a weapon to your other hand.

Fortunately, you're not going to be required to parry right away!

----------


## bramblefoot

> Fine questions and accurate statement!
> 
> 1. You are not surprised; though two of them do precede you in initiative, so that's unfortunate!  The important part is they get no special bonuses to hit you; they were just able to get this close before you noticed them, on account of that poor perception roll.
> 
> 2.  The skeleton-mutant looks fragile; the crystal skinned assailant looks hard, but breakable; and the javelineer... looks like a normal, if crazy-eyed and wild northman; though he's putting on this ambush, so he must have something going for him.
> 
> Statement:   :)
> 
> Also: It's a dangerous world, so walking around with your shield out seems fine to me.  That'll give the javelineer a penalty to hit you with his upcoming throw.  But as for a free parry, you'll need to have your hand filled with a weapon for that. The free parry comes from the dual wielding rules, that require you to have a certain combination of weapons at hand, most commonly hand weapon and shield.  So that parry won't become available until your turn when you quickdraw a weapon to your other hand.
> ...


thanks i think?

also, i will be quickdrawing the handaxe, and putting chops into mr organ meat over there

----------


## MrAbdiel

Well it's a regular whiff fest. Between poor weapons (-5), unnerved (-10), and generally sucking, these guys are having a bad time.  Fortunately, now you're in melee, you can start swift attacking, for two swings a turn!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Poor dog.  Feeble parry for boney-m: (1d100)[*23*].Courage roll for cowardly wolf: (1d100)[*84*]

----------


## bramblefoot

fury of the dark gods on glassy

(1d100)[*78*]

(3d10)[*1*][*9*][*2*](12)

----------


## MrAbdiel

Poor glassy!  The one turn he charges and doesn't take parrying stance.  I'll use those first two dice rolls of fury damage as the critical roll, since they weren't needed for damage.

Organ Meat: *Vs46* - (1d100)[*34*] for (1d10+2)[*5*]
Organ Meat's desperate, so he's abandoning hope to parry and is focusing on attacking with an all out attack.  His base WS is 26 (it was higher, but he lost a bunch because of the skeleton mutation.  -10 for Unnerving, but +10 for outnumbering 2:1, and +20 for all out attack.  (1d100)[*4*] for nerves.

New turn!

Javelineer takes no actions that require rolls.

Man of Glass: *Vs21* - (1d100)[*15*] for (1d10+2)[*6*]
He can only make a single attack, since he has to pick up his weapon with the other hand, which is his off hand! So -20 from off hand, -5 from poor quality.  Oof.

And the poor cowardly wolf tries to find his courage: (1d100)[*53*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Organ meat down!  And you parried and dodged both attacks!

The _werewúlf_ charges in: *vs70* - (1d100)[*4*] for (1d10+5)[*14*]. (50 base, +10 for outnumbering, +10 for charging)

The Man of Glass does not bleed out, and does attack:*vs61* - (1d100)[*21*] for (1d10+3)[*13*] (36 base, -5 for poor weapon, +10 for outnumbering, +20 for all out attack!)

And finally, the mangy wolf charges in - attacking the werewulf, since he doesn't have much instinct to attack glass!

*vs40* - (1d100)[*70*] for (1d10+3)[*10*]

So that's one big hit for 14, and another big hit for 13.  I'll put them in a post.

EDIT: Forgot that you cut of GlassMan's good arm; so he still hits, but doesn't confirm for the extra two!

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh no!   That's...a WAY more impressive couple of attacks.  You're going to want to try to avoid those!  But if you parry and dodge like you did last time, you'll be fine.   Remember your Mark of the Shield means the first fate-point reroll parry you make gets  +20!

(1d100)[*45*] to Confirm Fury of the Wretched; (1d10)[*2*](1d10)[*2*](1d10)[*1*]

----------


## bramblefoot

dodge reroll

(1d100)[*86*]
guess im taking a massive hit

----------


## MrAbdiel

I fear so!  a 14 damage hit minus 4 toughness bonus is a big old 10 damage whopper, leaving Jorunn with 4 Wounds and much to avenge!

Interesting things to post, but I gotta get ready for the day so I'll have to do that later tonight.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Oh, but it would help me if you made another attack roll - just hypothetically, as if attacking a fleeing enemy!

----------


## bramblefoot

(1d100)[*14*]

(1d10+5)[*15*]

----------


## bramblefoot

confirming fury

(1d100)[*36*]

(3d10)[*1*][*1*][*10*](12)

----------


## MrAbdiel

Nice.  Great hit, and when you wanted it, too!

Next round of attacks from the wolfman: *vs50OnJorunn* - (1d100)[*39*] for (1d10+4)[*9*] for you; *vs50OnWolf* - (1d100)[*15*] for (1d10+4)[*5*] for your mangy wolf buddy.  Mangy wolf attacks: *vs40* - (1d100)[*31*] for (1d10+3)[*6*].

Also, there's about to be some important revelation in the next post for ya!

----------


## bramblefoot

using last fate point to parry that

(1d100)[*62*]

----------


## bramblefoot

also confirming fury

(1d100)[*51*]

(3d10)[*8*][*8*][*4*](20)

----------


## bramblefoot

i will take perception and search for 200 xp

----------


## bramblefoot

toughness reroll

(1d100)[*32*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

A good reroll!  Now, if you would be so kind, make me a straight luck check.  No rerolls on this one; low is good, high is bad.  A flat d100 to see how disadvantageous the snowstorm is going to be.

----------


## bramblefoot

_prays in norse_

(1d100)[*11*]

not terrible

----------


## MrAbdiel

Pretty good, even!  Pretty dang good.

----------

